# Samsung's dual grip WB2200F Smart camera boasts 60x optical zoom



## Diko (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi everyone... 

I wonder what would be the impact of this camera over the market segmentation:
*Samsung's dual grip WB2200F Smart camera boasts 60x optical zoom**







Here are some additional details.

These three specs details IMO are a small nightmare.... If these were better it could have been a game-changer.

* - Sensor size: 1/2.3" (6.17 x 4.55 mm)
* - ISO: 80 - 6400
* - Screen dots: 460,000*


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diko said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I wonder what would be the impact of this camera over the market segmentation:
> *Samsung's dual grip WB2200F Smart camera boasts 60x optical zoom**
> ...


*

Quite cute, but I'm not sure of what's the point of having a smartphone-like IQ in such a bulky body.

Sony strives to bring the highest IQ in small bodies, Samsung goes the opposite way *


----------

